# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Carteles de infierno y muerte. Imagen y simbolismo

## Pulgas

A propósito de un cartel que colgó Marko en el hilo de "Grandes magos con éxito de público", se me ocurre abrir este hilo en el que colgar
*carteles de magos* *en los que* *aparezcan elementos relacionados con la muerte o el infierno*.Hay muchísimos, pero como me imagino que bastantes de ellos resultarán desconocidos para los foristas, creo que puede ser interesante la colección.

Cuando hayamos colgado algunos, podemos analizar su simbología, sus similitudes, etc.

----------


## Pulgas

Abro la colección con *Dante*

----------


## Pulgas

Sigo con *Dante*

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues este, que se me olvidó ponerle en el otro hilo (por cierto, si me acuerdo luego busco más, tengo una colección enorme de carteles mágicos en algún disco duro):

----------


## Ming

Pues solo he encontrado uno, pero no se... he visto más pero bueno... (¿Cuenta?)
*Li Chang*

----------


## Pulgas

Uno de Adelaide y otro de Alcalde

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues ¡ala!, alguno más:

----------


## eidanyoson

Otros dos más:

----------


## Ming

No se como no se me había ocurrido antes: *Thurston*.

----------


## Pulgas

Aquí tenemos algunos de *Carter*.

----------


## Pulgas

Más de Carter.

----------


## Pulgas

Y otra tanda del mismo Carter

----------


## eidanyoson

Alguno menos visto (creo):

----------


## Ming

*Kellar*:
(Cuando busco de uno encuentro de otros...)

----------


## Pulgas

Un par de ellos de *Alexander*

----------


## Ming

*Maskelyne & Cooke*:

----------


## Ming

*Raymond*:
... o yo encuentro los carteles en donde no debo o Raymond utilizaba siempre la misma "imagen"...

----------


## Ming

Sigo con *Raymond*:

----------


## Pulgas

Algunos más de *Carter*

----------


## Pulgas

*Argus y Bancroft*

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues alguno más, ya puestos:

----------


## Ming

Más de *Thurston* (espero no repetirme):

----------


## Ming

*Patrizo* (no se quien es :( ... Ignorancia la mía, pero me ha gustado el cartel):

----------


## Marko

Nótese la similitud entre la pose de Patrizio (Conde Patrizio de Castiglione) y el tema en el cartel anterior y la pose y tema de Partagás en esta foto. La coincidencia viene a confirmar todavía más mi descubrimiento de que Partagás le compró el espectáculo a Patrizio cuando éste se retiró en Barcelona.

----------


## Pulgas

*Brush, Bryson y Coligni.*

----------


## Marko

Notis... con cadáveres flotando... ¡y eso que era cartomago!

----------


## Ming

> Nótese la similitud entre la pose de Patrizio (Conde Patrizio de Castiglione) y el tema en el cartel anterior y la pose y tema de Partagás en esta foto. La coincidencia viene a confirmar todavía más mi descubrimiento de que Partagás le compró el espectáculo a Patrizio cuando éste se retiró en Barcelona.


Ahora si que veo el tema más interesante, gracias, porque pensaba que estabamos haciendo el tonto. Gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Mientras seguimo scolgando carteles alusivos al tema (está quedando una colección muy bonita), me gustaría que empezásemos a hacer algunas reflexiones sobre lo que estamos viendo.
En realidad este es el sentido del hilo (de lo contrario lohabría colgado en cambalache y no en historia).
Por iniciar la conversación...

*Reflexión inicial*:
Buena parte de los carteles que se basan en demonios, esqueletos y calaveras son de una época concreta. *¿Hasta qué punto la magia jugó con el miedo popular a la muerte y al infierno?*

*Reflexión de carácter estético*:
El diseño de muchos de los carteles que estamos viendo es muy similar. El trazado de los diablillos hace que puedan confundirse los de un mago y los de otro. *¿Implicaba eso una falta de originalidad en la época?* De ser así, aquello de lo que nos quejamos hoy, eso de que *los magos se plagian* permanentemente unos a otros, resulta ser un mal endémico de la magia, algo que ha existido siempre y que ha afectado a muchos de los que hicieron historia en el pasado. ¿Es real o es sólo aparente?

*Duda*:
*Los carteles son muy parecidos, pero ¿lo eran también los repertorios de los magos?*

----------


## Ming

Como no sabría responder a Pulgas (todo tuyo Marko  :Wink1: )...

*Houdini*:

----------


## Ming

Estos "tres" son de *Kellar*... y aunque no tienen nada de muerte o infierno... me ha parecido currioso...
(las dos primeras, la otra... bueno...)

----------


## Marko

Las leyendas mágicas de antaño incluían la del "familiar" o demonio personal que acompañaba siempre al mago o brujo, pero no solo las leyendas mágicas: recordemos como Sócrates decía que tenía su "daimón" que era quien le daba ideas al oído. Nuestra palabra "demonio" viene de esa griega "daimón" y quizás ésta venga de otra más antigua en quién sabe que idioma.

El daimón de Sócrates no era ni bueno ni malo; era un simple espíritu personal que le hablaba al oído. ¿Cómo es que la palabra "demonio" viene entonces a convertirse en apelativo de un ser maligno? La respuesta la tenemos que buscar en las religiones judeo-cristianas. Son ellas, las que a mi entender, convierten el concepto del Daimón en algo procedente de Lucifer, el ángel de la luz y enemigo del Dios que ellos adoran como fuente de todo el bien... el demonio se convierte entonces en lo maléfico.

La idea del demonio "familiar" persiste en la era de las brujas. Normalmente se encarnaba en algún animal de compañía y ayudaba a ejecutar los conjuros.

En el libro "The Discoverie of Witchcraft", en la parte de trucos de magia, se explica como los magos colegas nuestros de aquella época tenían un animalillo falso hecho de piel y plumas y lo mostraban en sus presentaciones afirmando que era su "familiar" y que gracias a él podían hacer sus prodigios.

En el siglo 19 hay magos que comienzan a poner diablillos acompañando al mago en sus carteles... aunque hay quienes ponen ángeles (o lo que creemos nosotros que son ángeles). Normalmente estos diablillos le hablan al oído al mago, comunicándole secretos, seguramente. Sin embargo hay otros que están en su hombro, como una mascota, o incluso hay los que se inclinan ante él, reconociendo la superioridad del mago. Uno de este estilo es el de Carter venciendo al Diablo:



Nótese que al poner diablos y diablillos en sus carteles y volantes, el mago estaba siguiendo una tradición de milenios: la del espíritu (Daimón) que le ayudaba en sus trabajos, usualmente susurrándole al oído los secretos necesarios. La idea de demonio como ente maligno no estaba tan arraigada como está hoy entre nosotros ya que hemos echado para atrás en muchas cosas y ésta es una de ellas. El Demonio, Diablo, Satanás, etc. era entonces un simple personaje, a veces incluso gracioso. De hecho, cuando el teatro renace en la Edad Media, lo hace en las iglesias y el Demonio era el "malo", sin embargo resultó ser cómico y gracioso y se convirtió en el personaje favorito de las obritas religiosas de aquella época... en otras palabras: a los curas le salió el tiro por la culata... y dejaron de hacer teatro.

Hoy día sería impensable, por lo menos donde estoy yo ahora, que algún mago pusiera imágenes de demonios en un cartel o en una publicidad. Vamos hacia atrás.

Que los diablos y demonios que ponían los magos significaban más bien sabiduría, queda más que claro en el siguiente cartel de Thurston:



Véase el cariño con que el Demonio Mayor ilumina el libro con la lámpara para que el mago pueda aprender mientras los diablillos menores sirven de soporte al libro. Unos demonios doctos discuten algún concepto de otro libro mientras que los diablillos menores ociosos hacen travesuras. Lo encuentro una bella alegoría.

Ahora los esqueletos y fantasmas: El comienzo de su uso coincide con el surgimiento del espiritismo y de magos que hacían trucos espiritistas, tales como la cabina o armario, las mesas flotantes, las manos, craneos y pizarras espiritistas, etc. Por lo tanto, para anunciar tales efectos y dar un avance fantástico de lo que se iba a ver en el teatro, los magos pusieron esos esqueletos y fantasmas en sus carteles. No era en realidad una fijación con la muerte ni nada por el estilo ya que muchos de esos juegos terminaban siendo hasta humorísticos en cierta medida.

Obsérvese que "los espíritus" son una bella "justificación" para muchos efectos: la mesa se mueve... son los espíritus. La medium adivina... se lo dicen los espíritus. Aparecen bellas pinturas en un lienzo en blanco... las pintan los espíritus y en esa forma los usaban aquellos magos. También era una manera de estar "al día" con lo último que en aquel entonces era el espiritismo.

Marko

----------


## Pulgas

Ahondando un poco más en la exposición de Marko (genial, por supuesto. Muchas gracias), citaré que hasta hace poco tiempo en las procesiones españolas de Semana Santa (desfiles que poco tienen que ver con la posteriro austeridad de la que se dotaron) siempre se incluía la firura del demonio. Eran seres alegres que contrastaban con el espíritu serio del dolor y la muerte.
Era una parte más del rito de la vida.
Los magos recogen un sentir popular. El demonio era entonces como la varita puede ser ahora (se impone la varita más por razones prácticas que por un sentimiento real de transmisión de poderes). Por eso es tan frecuente la aparición de estos personajes.

En cuanto a los esqueletos, si bien es cierto que se popularizan con el incremente del "espiritismo" dentro de la magia, no podemos olvidar que esconden una filosofía completa. El esqueleto (sobre todo la calavera) no es sólo la muerte, sino que esconde todo el pensamiento del pecado, lo malo. Por consiguiente desataron el morbo de la sociedad, con lo que su mera presencia servía perfectamente de reclamo publicitario, aunque luego no tuviera una presencia real en el espectáculo.
No olvidemos que nacen en el período posterior al cese de las actividades de la Inquisición, cuando deja de considerarse contrario a las normas divinas cualqueir manifestación "paranormal" (y en esos años muchos magos se adrogaban poderes paranormales).
No es tanto el infierno en sí, como la rpesencia del mal (lo que entonces se consideraba como sobrenatural) al servicio del hombre.
Podríamos decir, entonces, que el mago, a través de la iconografía, está desvelando poderes sobrenaturales, algo que le confiere la fuerza necesaria como para realizar lo imposible.
Buena prueba de ello la tenemos en algunso de los escritos de Robert-Houdin. Pero de eso ya hablaremos en otro momento.

----------


## Pulgas

Aquí dejo algunos carteles más:
*Benevol y Blackstone.*

----------


## Pulgas

Otra tanda de *Blackstone* y uno de *Ph de Noran & Datura*.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

wow esta demasiado interesante eso del motivo que  los impulsaba a utilizar estos elementos, solo tengo una pregunta:

¿no se escandalizaba la gente al ver esto? por que todo lo del infierno, la muerte y los demonios siempre ha traido temor supongo, entonces, de alguna manera no se escandalizaba la gente al ver que los magos proclamaban tener amistad con el demonio :Confused:

----------


## Pulgas

Como ha comentado Marko, la mentalidad era muy distinta. No existía una identificación del demonio con el mal tan fuerte como la que hay hoy en día.
Fíjate que en México, por ejemplo, el día de Todos los Santos se sigue celebrando con pasacalles, mascaradas y diversión. Y en la cueltura anglo-sajona es Halloween, con el componente festivo que conlleva.
Son temas que se vivían con una naturalidad muy diferente.

----------


## Iban

El tema recurrente de pequeños diablos hablando a Blackstone al oído podría hacer creer que su fuerte era el mentalismo. Y sin embargo, como quería ratificar/refutar dicha suposición, he estado mirando algo de sus espectáculos, y resulta que lo suyo eran las grandes ilusiones y la manipulación. Curioso.

Y también curioso que tenía una bola flotante con luces que había diseñado para él Edison (una muestra de lo ligados que estaban los descubirimientos científicos a la magia, en aquella época).

----------


## Ming

Aquí un par que se han colgado ya pero que todos juntos me parecen... curiosos...
(junto con el de Blackstone que ha subido Pulgas [no me deja ponerlo :(...])

PD. Iban, de los que les susurran diablillos al oído  :302:

----------


## Iban

> Aquí un par que se han colgado ya pero que todos juntos me parecen... curiosos...
> (junto con el de Blackstone que ha subido Pulgas [no me deja ponerlo :(...])
> 
> PD. Iban, de los que les susurran diablillos al oído


 
No me lo puedo creer, las coincidencias son excesivamente excesivas: uno susurra al oído, mientras que el otro trepa, y/o está en actitud más "distraída"...

Me empiezan a recordar a los querubines de Rafael (el pintor).

----------


## Iban

No, Ming, no era ironía. ¿Lo dices por los angelitos de Rafael? Muy al contario, lo digo en serio.

Mira esta foto, y compárala con los diablillos de los carteles.


Tienen la misma actitud indolente, autosatisfecha, pícara... Se aburren en el paraíso, y bajan a ver si entre los hombres encuentran algo más de diversión. Eso mismo parecen hacer los diablillos.

----------


## Marko

Iban, ¡qué interesante lo de los angelitos! Haz dado en el clavo: su actitud es muy similar a la de los pequeños demonios que estamos viendo.

----------


## Pulgas

*Forrest* y *George*

----------


## Ming

Bueno, algo un poco distinto el primero es la portada del libro (o eso creo)... *Karl Germain*... [1878-1959]:

----------


## Ming

Dos que también se han colgado pero que... para mí, tienen un cierto parecido  :Oops: 
¿Son la misma persona?... soy una ignorante  :O10: ... ¿Alguien me ilumina por favor?  :001 07: 


PD. Edito para añadir a Kellar en el de los que les susurran diablillos.

----------


## Ming

*Chang* &* Fak Hong*:

(el quinto... no sé si es de él :( )

----------


## Ming

Más de *Chang* y *Fak Hong*:

----------


## Marko

El Gran Raymond



He aquí algunos datos para complementar los carteles que estamos poniendo. El Gran Raymond (1877-1948), algunos de cuyos bellos carteles hemos visto aquí fue un ilusionista estadounidense cuyo nombre verdadero fue Morris Raymond Saunders. Hizo varias giras alrededor del mundo y estuvo en España al menos tres veces (1911, 1916 y 1922). Llevaba mucho repertorio y solía anunciar cambios de programa con frecuencia. En Panamá estuvo también en tres ocasiones, la primera en 1909 y la última por 1928 aunque no tengo mis datos a mano para asegurar la fecha al 100%.

Dicen que fue el primer ilusionista que presentó aparatos cromados en España y el público creyó que eran de plata. Nos dejó el famoso Tubo Raymond, que no fue invento suyo pero como fue el primero que lo trajo tanto por España como por Latinoamérica, se conoce así este aparato.

Los que lo trataron profesionalmente aseguran que era un hombre grosero y malhumorado. Trabajaron como ayudantes suyos (pero en distintas épocas) dos que serían luego grandes magos: Chang y Fu-Manchú.

Al final de su vida le pasó lo que a muchos otros ilusionistas: después de tantos éxitos murió en la miseria.

Existe una biografía muy bien escrita por William Rauscher:

http://www.mysticlightpress.com/index.php?page_id=104

Evidencia de sus visitas a España son las siguientes notas periodísticas:

Madrid 1911, Circo Parrish, 16 de abril 1911

http://hemerotecadigital.bne.es/dato...mond%22&page=2


Debut de Raymond en Barcelona 6 junio 1911

http://hemeroteca.lavanguardia.es/pr...ista%20raymond

Madrid 19 de mayo 1916

http://hemerotecadigital.bne.es/dato...mond%22&page=4

Debut junio 1916

http://hemerotecadigital.bne.es/dato...mond%22&page=2



Debut de Raymond en Barcelona 5 julio 1916

http://hemeroteca.lavanguardia.es/pr...ista%20raymond

En relación con el debut de Raymond en Barcelona, el diario La Vanguardia publicó lo siguiente en su edición del miércoles, 05 julio 1916, página 6:

—Hoy debutará en el teatro de Novedades el ilusionista Gran Raymond, artista tan querido de nuestro público.

Raymond, que es el prestidigitador en su género y que ha realizado sus experimentos en las Cortes de Eduardo VII y Jorge V de Inglaterra; Guillermo II de Alemania, el Kedive de Egipto, así como seis veces ha actuado ante don Alfonso XIII y doña Victoria, reyes de España, y del difunto Papa Pío X. en sesión privada en el Vaticano, en la velada de su presentación dará á conocer al público, entre otros experimentos, La Pagoda de Tokio, El Trono del Misterio y El Gabinete de Bálsamo, una de las más interesantes creaciones da Raymond, experimento en el que aparecen seres vivientes, creados en el aire. Terminará Raymond la velada inaugural con la Metempsicosis del baúl misterioso, experimento en que el celebrado ilusionista ha alcanzado ua éxito extraordinario.

Raymond en Madrid 1922:
http://hemerotecadigital.bne.es/dato...mond%22&page=4

Procuraré ir poniendo datos de los magos que conozco y que hayan aparecido en los carteles que han ido apareciendo.

De paso, los datos periodísticos los busqué en la hemeroteca digital de La Vanguardia:

http://www.lavanguardia.es/hemeroteca/

y en la hemeroteca digital de la Biblioteca Nacional de España:

http://hemerotecadigital.bne.es/cgi-bin/Pandora

Son dos potentes herramientas para la investigación histórica que recomiendo a los interesados. La búsqueda que usé en ambos caso fue "ilusionista Raymond"

Marko

----------


## Marko

En un comentario anterior mencioné que en lugar de demonios algunos magos pusieron ángeles en sus carteles. El célebre mago escocés Prof. Anderson, apodado "El Brujo del Norte" fue uno de ellos:



En el de arriba vemos como, en vez de un demonio, es un ángel quien le habla al oído a la médium. He aquí otro (solo un fragmento ya que era muy largo):



Este es curioso. Los ángeles en este caso no ejercen la función de los demonios en los otros carteles que hemos visto (instruir al mago en sus secretos) sino que uno de los ángeles de Anderson lo corona con laureles y el otro suena la trompeta de la fama. Muy "modesto" el Profesor Anderson.

Que yo sepa no fueron muchos los magos que optaron por los ángeles. Veré si encuentro algún otro.

----------


## eidanyoson

Al hablar de ángeles recordé este, es que no he podido reprimirme:

----------


## Ming

Un donde aparecen angelitos:

----------


## Ming

Aquí unos pocos más...
*Helmann*, *Dante*, *Harry Marvello*, *Recha* y *Adelaide Herrmann*.

Aunque el que más me "choca" es el de Helmann... porque el cartel me parece que podría ser tranquilamente de los hermanos Davenport... vale, el armario no es igual, pero un "armario"... instrumentos volando y sonando... no se...

----------


## Marko

Ming, el truco del armario espiritista lo presentaron muchos magos después de los Davenport y todos los que lo hacían y tenían carteles anunciándolo lo dibujaban más o menos por el mismo estilo. El de Lizzie Anderson que pusiste anteriormente es uno de ellos.

----------


## Ming

Gracias Marko  :Smile1: 
¿Eso quiere decir que los magos e ilusionistas llevan toda la vida "plagiándose"? ¿Si... mañana alguien fabrica una nueva ilusión... al cabo de dos meses la gran mayoría de magos la estarán haciendo? ¿Eso es que la gente tiene poca imaginación?

Más imagenes:
(la primera tiene un angel)

----------


## Pulgas

Brindamour nos presenta un cartel del mimo tema, pero sin centrarse en diablos ni ángeles: acude, directamente, a los duendes.

----------


## Pulgas

Pero, retomando el tema de la muerte y el infierno, aquí dejo algunos más.
*Chang, De Biere, y Forrest.*

----------


## Pulgas

*Reno, Richiardi Jr. y Robert-Houdin*

----------


## Ming

Más carteles:  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a dejar otra tanda:
*Ryss, Silvan, Uferini, Yvonne*

----------

